# I was led to believe



## deltron

Greetings! This is probably a simple one, but I don't know of the German phrase for this. Lots of possible context:

Arriving at a restaurant at 8 PM and finding them locking the doors: "Oh, you close at 8? I was led to believe you were open until 10"

...."I was led to believe I could travel there without a visa"
...."I was led to believe we didn't have to wear a tux"

etc

I would normally just use, "Mir wurde gesagt, dass...". A safe choice, but not a direct translation. A closer translation would be "Es wurde angedeutet, dass..." 
Is there another common German phrase to say in these types of situations?

Thanks for any feedback/thoughts!


----------



## Frank78

"Ich nahm an/Ich habe angenommen, dass..."


----------



## JClaudeK

deltron said:


> "Mir wurde gesagt, dass...". A safe choice, but not a direct translation.


 Not a _direct translation_ but the best one, IMO.

Edit: cross posted with Demiurg



Frank78 said:


> "Ich nahm an/Ich habe angenommen, dass..."


ist in Ordnung, aber m.E. noch weiter entfernt von "I was led to", da bei "Ich nahm an" nur vom Sprecher die Rede ist,
während bei
_"Mir wurde gesagt, dass..." _= jemand hat mir gesagt
immerhin (wenigstens) _eine_ außenstehende Person involviert ist.


----------



## elroy

I would say “Mir wurde zu verstehen gegeben, dass...”.


----------



## Frank78

The question is if the origin of the "leading" has to be a human or if it can also be a thing, e.g. a sign, a document.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> I would say “Mir wurde zu verstehen gegeben, dass...”.





Frank78 said:


> The question is if the origin of the "leading" has to be a human or if it can also be a thing, e.g. a sign, a document.


Maybe: “Ich habe es so verstanden, dass...”.


----------



## bearded

Mein Vorschlag:  _Angeblich sollten Sie (doch) bis 10 Uhr..._


----------



## Perseas

Or maybe:
_Bei mir ist der Eindruck entstanden, dass … _


----------



## Gernot Back

_Man hat mich verleitet zu glauben, dass ..._​_Man hat mich im Glauben gelassen, dass ..._​_Mir wurde suggeriert, dass ..._​_Mir drängte sich der Eindruck auf, dass ..._​


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> _Bei mir ist der Eindruck entstanden, dass … _


The problem with this and some other suggestions above is that you're putting the blame on yourself.
The distinctive quality of "I was led to believe" is that you're blaming somebody or something without actually naming (=blaming) someone directly, and you're also putting yourself into the role of the victim of deception - and who would dare to blame a victim, right? 

I was first thinking of: Man hat mir verglaubwürdigt, dass...   
...aber sonderbarerweise gibt mir Google erstaunlich wenige hits zu 'verglaubwürdigen'. Gibt's das Wort nicht mehr? Oder noch nicht?


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Man hat mir verglaubwürdigt, dass.


Das Wort gibt es nicht. Nie gehört, 100% nicht-idiomatisch.



deltron said:


> "Mir wurde gesagt, dass...".


Very idiomatic solution. Don't try a 100% literal translation, but an idiomatic. This is it.



elroy said:


> “Mir wurde zu verstehen gegeben, dass...”.


Much too literal. Pretty non-idiomatic. I cannot imagine a native really saying this in this situation. This sounds artificial. 

The phrase is idiomatic in completely other situations, though: _"Mein Chef hat mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass es günstiger wäre, wenn ich selbst kündigen würde." / "Sie hat mir zu verstehen, dass ich es wirklich nicht mehr bei ihrer Schwester probieren muss."_


----------



## elroy

"I was led to believe" ≠ "I was *told*"

If I had been directly _told_ something, I would not say "I was led to believe."  "I was led to believe" implies that the message was _indirectly_ conveyed/suggested to me.

How about "ich hatte irgendwie verstanden, dass..."?


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> How about "ich hatte irgendwie verstanden, dass..."?



That works, or "Mir wurde zu verstehen gegeben, dass...", so can keep the impersonal style.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> or "Mir wurde zu verstehen gegeben, dass..."


 I suggested that in an earlier post, and Kajjo said it was "pretty non-idiomatic" here.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Kajjo said it was "pretty non-idiomatic" here.



No, it isn't.

"Mir wurde zu vestehen gegeben, dass man ohne Visum nach Russland reisen könne. Doch nun musste ich feststellen, dass dem nicht so ist.

I don't see anything unidiomatic here.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> I suggested that in an earlier post, and Kajjo said it was "pretty non-idiomatic" here.


It's idiomatic in my opinion but implies that someone led you to believe, not something.


----------



## Frank78

Demiurg said:


> It's idiomatic in my opinion but implies that someone led you to believe, not something.



Well, elroy hasn't still answered my question if it is possible to use "lead to believe" if it's about a thing.


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> It's idiomatic in my opinion but implies that someone led you to believe, not something.


Yes, but you can fix that by naming the something:
z.B. Beschwerde im Supermarkt: Ihre Werbung hat mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass es heute 50% Discount auf alle Waren gibt, aber sie haben mir den vollen Preis verrechnet!


----------



## anahiseri

Are all of you sure that 
"I was led to believe" means that somebody gave the speaker information which was false or was interpreted wrongly?
I mean, can't the speaker have been led to this conclusion based on something which is not somebody's utterance?
For example, the speaker had been in the place before and the opening hours were different. Or he had been in a similar place and thought tlhe hours would be the same. I have the impression Frank 78 has a similar interpretation.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Mir wurde zu vestehen gegeben, dass man ohne Visum nach Russland reisen könne. Doch nun musste ich feststellen, dass dem nicht so ist.
> 
> I don't see anything unidiomatic here.


Exactly, in your situation it works. But not in the title situation of restaurant closing hours. In #11 I myself gave some examples where "mir wurde zu verstehen gegeben" works and it perfectly idiomatic.

Please re-read the title context and state again, whether you think Elroy's suggestion fits to that situation. I'm certain that it does not.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "I was led to believe" ≠ "I was *told*"
> "I was led to believe" implies that the message was _indirectly_ conveyed/suggested to me.


"Mir wurde gesagt, dass ..... " bedeutet m.E. genau das;  im Deutschen denkt man da  nicht an eine bestimmte Person.
"*Ich habe mir sagen lassen*, dass ...." ist noch unspezifischer.

"*Es* wurde mir gesagt." kann man vielleicht mit "I was told." gleichsetzen.




elroy said:


> I would say “Mir wurde zu verstehen gegeben, dass...”.


Das hat für mich einen _geheimnistuerischen_ Anklang = Es wurde mir gesagt, aber nicht ausdrücklich, sondern "durch die Blume".  Ich muss also selbst herausfinden, ob ich der Information trauen kann oder nicht.

Ich bezweifle, dass das mit "I was _led to believe_" gemeint ist.

In manchen Fällen könnte "Ich wurde _zur Annahme verleitet_, dass .... " passen.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Es wurde mir gesagt, aber nicht ausdrücklich, sondern "durch die Blume". Ich muss also selbst herausfinden, ob ich der Information trauen kann oder nicht.


Richtig, so ist es. Und das passt halt für meine Beispiele aus #11, aber nicht zur Situation der Titelfrage in #1, oder?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> passt [... ] aber nicht zur Situation der Titelfrage in #1, oder?


Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass es hier nicht passt.


----------



## j-Adore

Worth noting that "I was led to believe/expect" does *not necessarily *imply one's intention to deceive you; just *misled*, whether it was intentional or not. One of the clearest examples would be:

"The musical wasn't that bad -- not at all what we had been* led to expect*."

= "The musical was not nearly as bad as it was *made out to be*."

= "The musical was not nearly as bad as *people said it was*."

= "The musical is not nearly as bad as* rumours would have it*."


With this in mind, I wonder if "Da wurde mir/uns *weisgemacht*, dass ..." works in OP's two examples? Or is this on the deceptive side?


@JClaudeK  To express the idea of "led to believe/expect" in French, I myself and my French friends tend to say: "contrairement à ce qu'on* laisse croire*" or "on m'a* laissé croire* que ...". Makes me wonder, then, how "laisser croire" is naturally expressed in German?


----------



## deltron

anahiseri said:


> Are all of you sure that
> "I was led to believe" means that somebody gave the speaker information which was false or was interpreted wrongly?
> I mean, can't the speaker have been led to this conclusion based on something which is not somebody's utterance?


Exactly. Most the time you use "I was led to believe" when you piece together information from lots of different sources (google searches, newspaper article...something you heard on the news) because the answer to your question isn't stated explicitly anywhere. It doesn't normally imply that someone misled you intentionally.

I also got to thinking that "I was led to believe" is only really ever used when you are introducing why you did something wrong or interpreted something wrong.

Another example of context that might help: a student shows up at 9 AM for a test that started at 8 AM. The student says they thought the test started at 9. The teacher could ask: "What led you to believe that?"  I don't think the German would still be (Mir wurde gesagt -->Wer hat das dir gesagt?) but rather something like "Und wie kommst du darauf?".


----------



## JClaudeK

deltron said:


> The student says they thought the test started at 9. The teacher could ask: "What led you to believe that?" I don't think the German would still be (Mir wurde gesagt -->Wer hat das dir gesagt?) but rather something like "Und wie kommst du darauf?".


 Genau, "Wie kommst du darauf?/ Wie kommst du auf diese Idee?" - das ist die Lösung!




j-Adore said:


> in French, I myself and my French friends tend to say: 1) "contrairement à ce qu'on* laisse croire*" or 2) "on m'a* laissé croire* que ...". Makes me wonder, then, how "laisser croire" is naturally expressed in German?


z.B.
1) im Gegensatz zu dem, _was  verbreitet wird_
2) "Ich wurde _zur Annahme verleitet_, dass .... " / Man hat mich _im Glauben gelassen_, dass ......


----------



## Sowka

JClaudeK said:


> Genau, "Wie kommst du darauf?" - das ist die Lösung!


Ja, im Falle der Frage "Wie kommst Du darauf".

Im OP geht es aber um die Aussage über sich selbst "I was led to believe", und da lässt sich diese Struktur nicht nutzen: "Ich bin darauf gekommen, dass ..."


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Im OP geht es aber um die Aussage über sich selbst "I was led to believe", und da lässt sich diese Struktur nicht nutzen


Richtig.


----------



## Gernot Back

Sowka said:


> Im OP geht es aber um die Aussage über sich selbst "I was led to believe", und da lässt sich diese Struktur nicht nutzen:


Wie wäre es dann mit:

_Ich war der irrigen Annahme erlegen, dass ..._​
?



> *einem Irrtum erliegen* be the victim of an error, be misled


----------



## anahiseri

Maybe it sounds a bit too simple after 30 posts with well - thought  out considerations, but I  think we'll have to resort to something like
*Ich habe gedacht* (es ist hier bis 10 Uhr auf) / *ich war davon überzeugt / ich habe mir eingebildet / ich war der Überzeugung*


----------



## anahiseri

The English sentence is more formal than my suggestions, but I think we haven't found an expression which is idiomatic and has the same level of formality as the original.


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> With this in mind, I wonder if "Da wurde mir/uns *weisgemacht*, dass ..." works in OP's two examples? Or is this on the deceptive side?


Yes, that's on the deceptive side, it doesn't work there.

Same thing for "einreden":
"Sie haben mir eingeredet, dass ...." = "on m'a* laissé fait *croire que ..."
"Mir wurde eingeredet, dass ...."


----------



## Frau Moore

What about "ich war davon ausgegangen, dass.............."?


----------

